

Five secrets of self made millionares. - sadiq
http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2008/01/16/five-secrets-of-self-made-millionaires/

======
edw519
Pretty standard stuff we've seen over and over again.

That being said, there was one thing we've all heard a million times that can
never be said too much...

"Passion pays off"

He goes on...

"over 80 percent of millionaires say they never would have been successful if
their vocation wasn't something they cared about."

A necessary (but not sufficient) condition.

